# MXM upgrade



## Pilot (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche für mein Aspire 8930G eine neue MXM Karte.

Verbaut ist eine 9600M und nun soll mehr Leistung in mein Notebook.

Das 8930G hat einen MXM3 Steckplatz.


Kennt jemand Bezugsquellen?


mfg

Pilot


----------



## midnight (4. Juli 2009)

Du bist dir im klaren, dass eine solche Karte sauteuer ist? Ne 9600m ist doch schon solide. Außerdem ist es immer schwierig sowas auszutauschen.
Wenn würde ich versuchen, dass jetztige Laptop am Stück zu verticken und dann ein neues mit neuer Grafikkarte zu kaufen.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2009)

zudem is die frage, ob das notebook die neue karte kühlen könnte.


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. Juli 2009)

Bezugsquelle Nummer 1 dürfte für uns in DE wohl ebay sein, ansonsten solltest du mal im Forum von MXM-Upgrade.com ne Anfrage stellen.

Die 9600M GT hat nen Stromverbrauch von ca 23 Watt, an diesem Wert und an deinen Temperaturen unter Vollast solltest du dich orientieren!

Ein Modul mit 60 Watt (wie z.b. die 9800M) kannste so oder so knicken...

Am ehesten würde eine GTS 250M oder 260M Sinn machen, sofern diese irgendwann mal erhältlich sind.


----------

